# Favorite Lab



## Shane1974 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just wanted to see what everybody's favorite lab is. And how many cycles have you ran with the lab? Seems like things change pretty quickly...the lab of today can be gone tomorrow. No sources-just labs.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah I'm gonna have to go ahead and say CVL


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 16, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Yeah I'm gonna have to go ahead and say CVL



I think that is a very wise choice for you (Powered by CVLPhrama "For all your non-prescription anabolic need!"), bro. Certainly wouldn't look good any other way.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 16, 2012)

My favorite lab is any lab that makes quality gear, ships reliably, and doesn't scam you.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hurt said:


> My favorite lab is any lab that makes quality gear, ships reliably, and doesn't scam you.



Good answer.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 16, 2012)

My fav lab is called ShaneGear UGL

PS: didn't you post this thread yesterday?


----------



## Yaya (Jul 16, 2012)

My favorite UGL was the original BD. Also the old mexican shit was good, lots of pips but lots of insane gains as well..


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 16, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> My fav lab is called ShaneGear UGL
> 
> PS: didn't you post this thread yesterday?



Andro, I told you not to start repping yet. Still cooking, bro.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 16, 2012)

This thread is not fair due to the many private labels out there that do not wish  to be mentioned in  the open forums on any boards. 

 So this thread at best will be very incomplete and should have been titled what is your favorite open/public  source brand/label which again doesn't even begin to paint the entire picture.

 I know what you are trying to do shane, get an idea for what is good out there but you won't be able to do it this way bro sorry 

 But guys can post , whatever

 You ar ebetter off just asking your friends that you know a thing or two about gear and go from there.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 16, 2012)

Zeek said:


> This thread is not fair due to the many private labels out there that do not wish  to be mentioned in  the open forums on any boards.
> 
> So this thread at best will be very incomplete and should have been titled what is your favorite open/public  source brand/label which again doesn't even begin to paint the entire picture.
> 
> ...


 
I thought it would make for an interesting thread, that's all. Seems as though trying to figure everything out is becoming tougher than passing differential equations, bro. Thanks for another tip.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 16, 2012)

You would be better off creating this thread on ology since they don't have rules about posting private sources, here we just don't talk about the private ones out of respect..


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 16, 2012)

Opinions on panther labs ? Ezekiel ??
same as??
Or this another no discuss.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 16, 2012)

Uncle Z if course... Lol
Aside from private labels, id say CVL, and Big D pharma.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 16, 2012)

OMG big D!!!  Not going to dog your label bro   just shutting up

 Sorry superman not familiar with them, I have stopped keeping track of feedback on labs since things change so fast

 Plus I  have become so biased toward a friend label that I will only comment when a lab mentioned is true shit!


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 17, 2012)

Ezekiel I thought panther did the CV line? See it is difficult to say the least BigD? Not after I seen those pics on eroids. Eroids would be a good resource if it wasn't the way it seems to be. There is a source who is suppose to have a degree over there brewing his own line which has peaked my interests but too much uncertainy. If I had a line on PINN ....


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 17, 2012)

Nope Panther doesn't do this CVL. Must be another lab. 

There's plenty of legit labs putting out legit gear at great prices right now bro. I can think of 10 right off the top of my head that are for sure g2g.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 17, 2012)

I love me some Pinn


----------



## Yaya (Jul 17, 2012)

zeek makes a great point.. There are some amazing private labs that cant and wont be discussed.. I said the original BD and old mexican shit but I also enjoyed Pinnacle and PEA.


----------



## Hard2Gain (Jul 17, 2012)

I personally like brewing my own, that way I know exactly what it's dosed at and that it's made the right way! When it comes to Raws I always use mao. Best out there hands down.

Haven't tried Pinn yet but I see they have tbol now which is one of my fav compounds. Anyone here tried it??


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 17, 2012)

Finding suitable eased is harder then finding a reliable lab/source. Maybe it is easy for some because they've been around boards for a long time andhave interacted and created relationships with other board members. I will say in my younger twenties I thought the farthest I'd go was one cycle of a luh or something and call it a day. The deeper I immersed myself and put in more thought and training made me know I'd skip solo ph's and do a cycle.

I think a person would always prefer to brew, especially seeing as it is something foreign you are putting into your body. Wouldn't we all like to know exactly what it is that it is sterile and made in the best conditions?

Example sourced a local batch of T.E. dosed at 400mg/ml it was slightly crashed to begin. Kept in a colder room it crashed a lot. Attempts on reconstitution proved futile. It would mix back down at high temperature (boiling water/heat gun) but indeed would crash again once cooled although not as bad as it did when kept in that cold room. Heated and looking at it with light shining through you could see a couple small particles (foreign material?) Floating inside.

Now what would you do? Attempt to find a real source which brings us back to the very start of my post. Or try the same source again at a lower dose?

All of these roadblocks do allow only one thing: Get your knowledge of compounds up further.

I will save the rest of my thoughts for a different post I suppose. Time and place.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 17, 2012)

Hard2Gain said:


> I personally like brewing my own, that way I know exactly what it's dosed at and that it's made the right way! When it comes to Raws I always use *mao. Best out there hands down.*
> Haven't tried Pinn yet but I see they have tbol now which is one of my fav compounds. Anyone here tried it??





no offense bro but if you think mao is the best hands down then you dont have many raw sources to pick from...I know of a couple right now that have a more pure and potent raws then mao....mao is decent dont get me wrong...but def not the best hands down


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 17, 2012)

starke and cvl!


----------



## Hurt (Jul 17, 2012)

Maybe my point was lost haha...the point of my post was that this thread is pointless!  There are plenty of good labs out there, and many that we can't talk about...so let's not make another pissing contest thread.


----------



## Hard2Gain (Jul 17, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> no offense bro but if you think mao is the best hands down then you dont have many raw sources to pick from...I know of a couple right now that have a more pure and potent raws then mao....mao is decent dont get me wrong...but def not the best hands down



Really? I've heard all over the place that mao is the shit! Pretty sure I even saw zeek saying how good he thinks they are on here not too long ago. Haven't been anything but impressed with them everytime. Just my opinions though...


----------



## JOMO (Jul 17, 2012)

Mao is good, but there are better.


----------



## DF (Jul 17, 2012)

No idea.  I see that uncle was great until he stopped paying his ad bills.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 18, 2012)

Hard2Gain said:


> Really? I've heard all over the place that mao is the shit! Pretty sure I even saw zeek saying how good he thinks they are on here not too long ago. Haven't been anything but impressed with them everytime. Just my opinions though...



I'm not saying they are not good...they are...they just are not the best. What seperates them from everyone else is that you hear about them more...PR doesn't make a sources product quality....just makes the source well known


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 18, 2012)

Hard2Gain said:


> I personally like brewing my own, that way I know exactly what it's dosed at and that it's made the right way! When it comes to Raws I always use mao. Best out there hands down.
> 
> Haven't tried Pinn yet but I see they have tbol now which is one of my fav compounds. Anyone here tried it??



Best raws available to you bro but not best out their hands down!


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 18, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> no offense bro but if you think mao is the best hands down then you dont have many raw sources to pick from...I know of a couple right now that have a more pure and potent raws then mao....mao is decent dont get me wrong...but def not the best hands down



Thank you sir!


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 18, 2012)

Hard2Gain said:


> Really? I've heard all over the place that mao is the shit! Pretty sure I even saw zeek saying how good he thinks they are on here not too long ago. Haven't been anything but impressed with them everytime. Just my opinions though...



This comes from people with really no options bro, but yeah they are good but to call them hands down the best is incorrect.

If they have good raws then they differ no more then the rest with good raws, they are a safe option.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 18, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> no offense bro but if you think mao is the best hands down then you dont have many raw sources to pick from...I know of a couple right now that have a more pure and potent raws then mao....mao is decent dont get me wrong...but def not the best hands down



 truth is the guy buying 500 worth of raws does not get the same mao raw as the guy buying 10k, plain fact of life the little guy does not get what the big spender does. Applies to real life and to our lifestyle and especially to raws!  Keep that in mind brother


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 18, 2012)

Scammer section?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 18, 2012)

Unless you perform Crystallization on your raws, you will never know the purity (oh wait, u mean the guy that sold u the raws told u the purity and that is good enough for u?).  If you do not know what I am talking about your most likely a novice brewer producing inferior products.  If your raws are not 99% or greater in purity, your producing garbage in my opinion.  Its so easy to "google" powders and how to make gear, yet that is not even scratching the surface.  You really need a strong chemistry background in order to produce quality gear.  If u think its as simple as getting some powder and a few solvents, your kidding yourself.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 18, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Scammer section?




 lol well it does say underground labs also but yeah I'll move it out of here.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 18, 2012)

i see that now. Thought all in here were scamming in some way lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2012)

Flyingdragon said:


> Unless you perform Crystallization on your raws, you will never know the purity (oh wait, u mean the guy that sold u the raws told u the purity and that is good enough for u?).  If you do not know what I am talking about your most likely a novice brewer producing inferior products.  If your raws are not 99% or greater in purity, your producing garbage in my opinion.  Its so easy to "google" powders and how to make gear, yet that is not even scratching the surface.  You really need a strong chemistry background in order to produce quality gear.  If u think its as simple as getting some powder and a few solvents, your kidding yourself.



Beyond chemistry too. Don't know Chem and you'll make crap gear. Don't know hygiene though and you'll really fuck someone up.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 18, 2012)

seems every other wek I see another kid pop up on a megasite with $20 vials of test E

 I would not buy that crap and you could not give it to me for free either   and it has been tried many times


----------



## 69nites (Jul 18, 2012)

Flyingdragon said:


> Unless you perform Crystallization on your raws, you will never know the purity (oh wait, u mean the guy that sold u the raws told u the purity and that is good enough for u?).  If you do not know what I am talking about your most likely a novice brewer producing inferior products.  If your raws are not 99% or greater in purity, your producing garbage in my opinion.  Its so easy to "google" powders and how to make gear, yet that is not even scratching the surface.  You really need a strong chemistry background in order to produce quality gear.  If u think its as simple as getting some powder and a few solvents, your kidding yourself.


I was actually just going to post about this. A melt test seems to be what everyone uses but I think that should be used in conjunction with crystallization to be sure the product is the proper hormone and pure. I assume the stuff going out in 100g is going to be more cut up than buying by the k as is the case with everything.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 19, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> truth is the guy buying 500 worth of raws does not get the same mao raw as the guy buying 10k, plain fact of life the little guy does not get what the big spender does. Applies to real life and to our lifestyle and especially to raws!  Keep that in mind brother



There is no truth to that ez...but knowing the guy who takes care of mao gives me a lot better idea of what kind of product mao is putting out...you may think they are top notch but i am sticking with the knowledge base that I know of which has formulated my opinion.....like I said mao is good but def not the best. I also agree with what FD is saying.


----------



## conan (Jul 19, 2012)

Favorite Lab = The one that sends me all the free gear I want.  

Unfortunately, I havent been lucky enough to find a favorite yet.


----------



## Azog (Jul 19, 2012)

Shit I just got quite a lot of Mao raws in the mail. Now I tripping out it's all cut! Goddamnit.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 19, 2012)

Azog said:


> Shit I just got quite a lot of Mao raws in the mail. Now I tripping out it's all cut! Goddamnit.



Lol your fine azog....mao is a decent raw provider...you won't be disappointed


----------



## DF (Jul 19, 2012)

Azog said:


> Shit I just got quite a lot of Mao raws in the mail. Now I tripping out it's all cut! Goddamnit.



I dont think they are saying it's crap Bro.  Just that there are better raws.  I'm sure your brew will be great!


----------



## Hurt (Jul 19, 2012)

Azog said:


> Shit I just got quite a lot of Mao raws in the mail. Now I tripping out it's all cut! Goddamnit.



Feel free to send me free gear if you want to have it tested to make sure


----------



## Azog (Jul 19, 2012)

Haha I think I'll bee needing all my brew, especially if it's a bit cut! I'm gonna keep my eyes peeled for these superior raws now. Raw sources are guarded like they're fuckin nuclear launch codes!


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Jul 20, 2012)

Hurt said:


> My favorite lab is any lab that makes quality gear, ships reliably, and doesn't scam you.


Must be UncleZ then!!! Joking 

Mine is Pinnacle and another very UG lab.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 20, 2012)

My Fav Are Pinnacle 

A private jug maker

spartan

starke


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 20, 2012)

I have to use the Laboratory right now and take a dump!


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok, that lab isn't so sterile right now lol!


----------



## Yaya (Jul 20, 2012)

Lol..


Too funy


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## SFGiants (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 20, 2012)

That guy looks like a tweaker with those bags under his eyes lol.

Another note, took the girl to the Oregon campus and she got to train with some Duck soccer players. Had a blast.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 20, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> That guy looks like a tweaker with those bags under his eyes lol.
> 
> Another note, took the girl to the Oregon campus and she got to train with some Duck soccer players. Had a blast.



Your to young to know who that is, Simon Bar Sinister of the cartoon Under Dog!

Awesome for your girl, my daughter will be a sophomore in HS this year and will get to train with San Jose State keepers because the coach of the team is assistant coach on the Men's team and the girls train at the school.


----------



## Yankeeboy2 (Sep 17, 2016)

coltmc4545 said:


> Yeah I'm gonna have to go ahead and say CVL


k

What's with the post injection pain they talk about with CVL? I took tren ace from CVL only pain I've gotten was the tren caugh.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 17, 2016)

How did you find this?


----------



## Genuineraws (Oct 18, 2016)

Well said.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 18, 2016)

The bests raws!!!!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 18, 2016)

Jumbo shrimp labs


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 18, 2016)

I love shrimp


----------

